# d20 modern character generator?



## Gundark (Sep 15, 2005)

Does on exist?


----------



## Roudi (Sep 15, 2005)

Yep.

RPGObjects has a great one here.  However, you can only generate Ordinary characters for free... getting full use of the Generator requires a one-time fee of $10.  It's worth it, though, especially if you use d20 Future, Arcana, or any of RPGObjects' fine products.


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 15, 2005)

Roudi said:
			
		

> RPGObjects has a great one here.  However, you can only generate Ordinary characters for free... getting full use of the Generator requires a one-time fee of $10.  It's worth it, though, especially if you use d20 Future, Arcana, or any of RPGObjects' fine products.




Definitely the best $10 you can spend on d20 Modern.


----------



## philreed (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's another vote for the RPGObjects character generator. Very useful.


----------



## ragboy (Sep 15, 2005)

There's also pathguy's which is free: http://www.pathguy.com/d20modern.htm. 

It's a little kludgy, but it works fine if you're looking to generate something quickly.


----------



## Henry (Sep 15, 2005)

Modern characters can be generated in PCGen, as well -- you change the game setting from "3.5" to "Modern" and load the Modern SRD. Only down side is that PCGen does NOT handle wealth correctly - it's based on the static wealth system of D&D, so it doesn't work properly. Other than that, it creates characters with all feats and talents quite well.


----------



## Max (Sep 15, 2005)

A couple more ways to create Modern characters:

Code Monkey Publishing has released a data set so you can use E-Tools
http://www.codemonkeypublishing.com/

Campaign Suite
http://twinrose.net/index.php

And a free excel spreadsheet
http://uk.geocities.com/d20modernheroes/index.html

Max


----------



## PosterBoy (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words on our char generator 

I just wish wotc would put d20 past and d20 PA into the SRD so I can add it.

-chris


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 16, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Only down side is that PCGen does NOT handle wealth correctly - it's based on the static wealth system of D&D, so it doesn't work properly.



And we have monkeys working on that issue as we speak.


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 16, 2005)

PosterBoy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kind words on our char generator



Hey, its a good thing to have. I use it as well.


			
				PosterBoy said:
			
		

> I just wish wotc would put d20 past and d20 PA into the SRD so I can add it.



Here, here!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 16, 2005)

Slid this one over to the computer forum--might get some more useful help here.


----------



## Vascant (Sep 16, 2005)

I tried to extend NPC Designer to handle Modern but since I do not know the Modern system very well and couldn't get any takers on beta testing it pretty much didn't make it very far into beta testing.


----------

